# noirmoutier



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

The first place we will visit this summer is Noirmoutier. We spent a day there before and want to return for a longer stay.

I don't want to stay at an aire as we have kids. I found one reference to a campsite on the forums but it looked a bit organised and busy. Well it looked fine to be honest but I was hoping to find a small quiet campsite beside the beach. All I need is power and a waste dump.

Any ideas?


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Well, I found this one that looks OK too:
http://www.camping-indigo.com/camping_noirmoutier_vendee.html

But I'd welcome any comments from people who have actually used sites on the island.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul;

We usually stay on the aire at L'Herbaudiere at the northern tip of the island but there is a campsite just around the corner called 'Camping La Pointe L'Herbaudiere'. 
Last year we had a walk along the coast from the aire and also had a look around this campsite, its very well located on the peninsular and right on the beach. Its a municipal site so its nothing fancy and I couldn't comment on the facilities but the location is superb...

http://www.noirmoutier-campings.com/lapointe_eng/camping.htm

pete


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Pete

Love the English translation on the write up of this site.



> makes of this camp-site a snuffed place of the holiday makers.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Should not laugh though, my French is much worse 8O

Trevor


----------



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

Last June we stayed at La Sourderie, at Gueriniere. This is near to the causeway. It was a quiet site with direct access to a nice clean beach. It was very quiet when we were there. Friendly staff, a mini supermarket by the entrance, and using the ACSI card was only 10 euros including hookup.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Thanks.

I think I will just pick the camping-indigo one as it is on the beach and only 250m from Noourmoitier itself so it means I can park up and not have to drive for 5-6 days. We can explore the island by bike and perhaps check out other campsites for a return visit.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad I found this thread as this could be our last beach type stop on the way back to Caen in 3 weeks time.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Hampshireman

Good thread for us too as we are heading to that area also in about 3 weeks. Pop over and say hi if you spot us. MHF sticker in our window.

Trevor


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok will do. Will try and get a sticker if I have time, leaving Sunday...from where? Will try search in the site tonight and get one in the post I suppose.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
There are enough nice beaches on the Island to visit a different one every day for weeks on end but our favourite is Plage Des Dames on Avenue George Clemenceeau. This is a 5 minuet bike ride from the town. Very safe for children as the water gets deep enough to swin very close to the edge but does not get too deep for some way out. There are a few nice places to eat on the prom and a couple of little shops. There is plenty of parking on the very shaded road down even for a MH if you arrive early I think it can also be reached by the Petite Train.
James


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I will be in Noirmoutier at Camping-Indigo from Mon 2 July to Sun 8 July. I don't have a MHF sticker yet but will try to get one.

Anyway you will spot me as I'm a noobie doing everything wrong and on Irish plates.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We stopped one night at the Municipal point site here on Thursday night 28th June. Cool to say the least and a very pesky wind, which seemed to be us right across Spain too!. It was a nice site and we were just about as far out into the Atlantic as we could find. One other Brit, a lone elderly lady on site. Nice meal a few minutes from the site overlooking the marina.

I had my MHF sticker on the side window and also flew my Hash flag.


----------

